# Opera7.5 Menuschrit nicht lesbar



## ByeBye 46085 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit dem ich Opera installiert habe ein Problem mit der Schrift im Menu (Fenstermenus und bei Rechtsclicks) alles andere ist lesbar auch das Einstellungsfenster und co.

Aber woran könnte das liegen? Ich habe Mandrake 10.0 istalliert und benutze KDE3.2, Opera ist die Version 7.5 nicht reg.

Kennt jemand das Problem? Kann mir jemand helfen.

g chief


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Juni 2004)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch unter Mandrake 10 (mittlerweile hab ich Fedora 2, gefällt mir besser).
Du kannst irgendwo in den Einstellungen den Anzeige-Font von Opera umstellen, dann konnte ich die Menüs lesen.
Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, dann schick mir ne PM, ich schau dann mal explizit nach.

Gruß Homer


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (27. Juni 2004)

thx, dein Tipp und 5 Sekunden und alles ist perfekt. Den Menus war überhaupt kein Font zugeordnet.

g chief


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. Juni 2004)

Ja genau irgenwie so war da was.
Aber wenn's jetzt passt dann is ja gut.
Bitte gern geschehen.

Gruß Homer


----------

